# Fire HD 8.9 Charging Habits



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to make sure I am not damaging my Fire's battery by the way I usually charge it.

In a typical day, I start with my Fire's battery at 100%. I will do whatever I need to do with my Fire during the day, then plug it up to charge overnight when I go to bed. Next day, the Fire's battery starts again at 100%.

At some point during the night, the battery becomes fully charged. Am I damaging the battery in any way by leaving it plugged in after it reaches 100% charge?

This is specifically for the Fire HD 8.9, but the answer probably applies to all Fire models.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think so.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Early rechargeable batteries were susceptible to capacity loss if you charged them when they weren't full . . . or overheating if you left 'em on the charger too long.  But I don't think that's a problem with modern Lithium Ion batteries.  Maybe in several years it won't hold a charge as well, but by then you'll probably want a new device anyway.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

To cinisajoy and Ann: thanks for the replies. That's good info to know.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Now I do know if you leave a device uncharged for 2 years, it probably won't hold a charge after that.  
Note this was not a kindle.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Now I do know if you leave a device uncharged for 2 years, it probably won't hold a charge after that.
> Note this was not a kindle.


When I got my Paperwhite in November 2013, I stopped using my Touch, keeping it "just in case." Since then, I've been topping off the Touch's charge about once a month so that it doesn't run down and permanently die.

I had a Palm Pilot (with an internal rechargeable battery) that I did let run down completely and stay that way for quite a while. When I finally decided to see how that old Palm Pilot was doing, I couldn't revive it at all. It now rests silently in my Gaget Warehouse (respects to Dick Debartolo).


----------

